# wait times for jobseekers benefit for casual workers



## JP1234 (27 Feb 2009)

Does anyone have any idea what the wait times are for hearing about jobseekers benefit for casual workers. I submitted by claim 4 weeks ago but heard nothing. I have been completing and posting in the yellow dockets each week. I couldn't find anything on the welfare.it site and local heresay suggests anything between 2 and 8 weeks.

I did manage to get through to the office this morning but was told "it's with a signing officer" I asked what did that mean but was brused off with some waffle about the signing officer will be in touch. She refused to tell me roughly what the wait time was or even a vague idea of what date's claims they were up to - as they do them in strict date order it seems. Surely they could tell claimants roughly how far back the claims are going. Last week when I went in to hand over the docket I asked the receptionist to have a look at my claim and was told "it's on the supervisors desk" 

I am claiming at the Wexford Town office.


----------



## Welfarite (27 Feb 2009)

Waiting times vary from office to office. Some offices try and 'fast track' claims for fully unemployed people before those with some work. Don't know what Wexford do or how long the wait is. It's three months in some places on the East coast (commute towns) Despite what the minister says about 115 more staff being put into local offices to deal with up to 100% increase in claimloads, only about half of them have actually been appointed and are only in training if appointed. So staff are struggling to cope with this 100% increase with existing resources, while also fielding people enquiring about when they will get paid. THat is why you'r getting the brush off when you ask.They simply don't know and are run off their feet in coping. Many offices have 25% of the claimload still awaiting authorising, and increasing week on week.


----------



## Mumtoe&e (27 Feb 2009)

I know it is hard, but you have got to be patient - I am sort of in the same boat - but my heart honestly goes out to the staff - they are literally drowning and dont have the staff to help them swim back to the top!! 

I know its awful frustrating but try not take it out on the frontline staff - i was in my local SW office last week and there was an awful man shouting and screaming abuse at the staff, my heart went out to them!! dont you think their job would be so much easier if they could simply say "yes your claim is processed u will be getting your money tomoro"

I dont work for SW btw - I have been on JSB - so I understand your frustration
Hope u get it sorted out soon - I know some people who have been waiting 3 months - it depends on the area
Good Luck with it


----------



## Welfarite (27 Feb 2009)

I've had a look at some figures: Wexford has 6300 claims with 880 pending award, which is 14% of total. Patience required, I'd say!


----------



## JP1234 (27 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the replies, patience it is then. 

 Mumtoe - I agree completely that it's wrong to take it out on the staff, no matter how annoyed I feel I always try to be polite and I too have seen some horrible verbal attacks on the staff.

Welfarite - thanks for the figures, scary as they are, at least I know I am in for a long wait, that's the frustrating thing, not even being given an idea, I think it would be much better if they said "it's going to be a minimum of x weeks" then it might help cut down on people like myself ringing up asking for updates.  When I made my initial claim the chap who dealt with me said he had only been there a week and did keep having to stop and ask for help so I was a bit worried he may have missed something on my claim and that might be delaying it.


----------



## Welfarite (27 Feb 2009)

Google 'dole office' and have a look at some of the results!


----------



## eeyore2502 (28 Feb 2009)

Im in dublin, made my claim on the 2nd of February, got a letter saying I will be getting payments about 1 week ago but still no payment yet.  Hubby was made redundant nd put his claim in on the 13th of February and collected his payment on Thursday.


----------



## JP1234 (8 Mar 2009)

Just as an update, on Friday I received the first week's casual docket that has to be signed and stamped by my employer each week, back in the post with a post it note attached stating that one of the boxes had not been completed. All that was missing was an O to indicate that I was working that day.  It had taken over a month for this to be noticed, then instead of just ringing me to clarify they went to the time and expense of sending it back. I took it back in and expressed my annoyance that they had wasted time and money for what could have been sorted with a 10 second phone call, it makes me wonder if they are actually looking to find reasons to delay claims.

I have been told my claim has been approved and I should be receiving a cheque this week, so that's a 6 week wait!


----------



## eeyore2502 (8 Mar 2009)

They are not great for letting you know something is wrong.  I rang my office on Wednesday over something else to be told my payment that I have not started getting yet (claim made 2nd Feb) has been suspended.  I asked why and was told someone would have to check into it and ring me back.  They rang back to say the slip for weekending the 18th February had not been received to get it into them asap for payment on Friday.  I have given every slip every Wednesday into the reception desk!


----------



## ivor james (9 Mar 2009)

well i am still waiting.signed on for the 1st time ever on dec 18th,been told it could be another 6weeks yet, had an interview with a very ignorant woma thank god for the cwo,she was great i even have a mortgage supplement sorted with her but no dole yet.


----------



## JP1234 (11 Mar 2009)

Nothing for me yet either, I was told a cheque should go out last Friday or Monday at latest, so I should have received something by yesterday. Going in today to hand in my casual working slip so I think I may have to be less polite with them now!


----------



## Welfarite (11 Mar 2009)

JP1234 said:


> Just as an update, on Friday I received the first week's casual docket that has to be signed and stamped by my employer each week, back in the post with a post it note attached stating that one of the boxes had not been completed. All that was missing was an O to indicate that I was working that day. It had taken over a month for this to be noticed, then instead of just ringing me to clarify they went to the time and expense of sending it back. I took it back in and expressed my annoyance that they had wasted time and money for what could have been sorted with a 10 second phone call, it makes me wonder if they are actually looking to find reasons to delay claims.
> 
> I have been told my claim has been approved and I should be receiving a cheque this week, so that's a 6 week wait!


 

The completeing of the signing docket is your responsibilty and you are legally declaring your days worked/days not worked, confirmed by your employer's stamping of the docket. I fail to see why you are lambasting them for your error. They have a two-day 'window' to data-enter hundreds, perhaps thousands depending on the office, of dockets like yours. Remember the pressure these people are under, understaffed and dealing with 100% increases in claims. Why would they 'look for reeasons to delay claims' when this would only create more hassle for them with irate phone calls?


----------



## JP1234 (11 Mar 2009)

I am not lambasting them, I understand the pressure they are under but for the time it took and the cost of a stamp they could have picked up the phone and clarified if I was working on that day, it would have been far easier for all concerned. Yes I made an error but a bit of common sense and understanding that not everyone is familiar with their forms wouldnt go amiss in some situations.

~Edited to add, this morning I phoned them, after getting cut off twice I managed to speak to someone who told me that they had not got the form which I brought in and handed over to a member of staff last Friday, and my payment was suspended because of this. After telling them the time I came in, describing the person who I saw, I could even tell them the name of the person seen ahead of me as I worked with her, I told them to check their CCTV cameras if they wanted! And all I get is they will "hopefully" get a payment out to me tomorrow


----------



## happy09 (15 Mar 2009)

JP1234 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what the wait times are for hearing about jobseekers benefit for casual workers. I submitted by claim 4 weeks ago but heard nothing. I have been completing and posting in the yellow dockets each week. I couldn't find anything on the welfare.it site and local heresay suggests anything between 2 and 8 weeks.



*Waiting for dole?* I organised a small blog post about waiting times in Ireland. Visit my blog to find out official information....My suggestion: If you are still waitng for your dole cheque call to Social Welfare or please contact the *Information Section* info@welfare.ie Give them your PPS number and name. I know this worked for few people.


----------



## Lamps (23 Mar 2009)

happy09 said:


> *Waiting for dole?* I organised a small blog post about waiting times in Ireland. Visit my blog to find out official information....My suggestion: If you are still waitng for your dole cheque call to Social Welfare or please contact the *Information Section* info@welfare.ie Give them your PPS number and name. I know this worked for few people.



Dont call into your social welfare office, by doing this your slowing down everybody.

Im working in one and my God its pure madness, were totally drowned and totally unable to cope. As a result things go missing/are waiting in post that aernt being looked at, people are coming in and going mental at us as phones aernt being answered (as everyone is on the desk dealing with the hundreds comign into offices) and they are waiting 5/6 weeks.

In our office we've had to put 3 people on reception as everyone is coming in asking about their claims...this 3rd person is a deciding officer. So thats one less person decideing the cliams.

Them 115 staff promised by the minister are a joke, only half have been put into offices (since they were sanctioned in october!!) and since then the claim loads have doubled!!

On top of this morale in the offices is rock bottom due to the 6% pay cut ("pension levy"), the huge stress, the abuse being taken from the public and the promise of an insufficent number of new staff which we have still yet to see.

EDIT - i know in my office, that no matter what, NOBODIES claim gets skipped up the queue. DOesnt matter how much you shout, how many times your ring or what TD you get onto and what they say - NOBOY gets skipped. Unfair on the rest of the queue.


----------



## Catherine Carty (2 Dec 2015)

Does anyone know if you get backdated if u still haven't received payment for the days u declare unemployed?


----------

